# mpd5 not sending User-Password



## rihad (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I've been playing with this BSDRP lab setup in VMware. It worked fine as illustrated. But then I wanted to make R3 (PPPoE server) authenticate from OpenRADIUS that we're running. 

Here are R3's logs at the time of authentication failure:

```
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: auth: peer wants nothing, I want CHAP
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] CHAP: sending CHALLENGE #1 len: 21
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: LayerUp
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] CHAP: rec'd RESPONSE #1 len: 60
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1]   Name: "rihad"
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] AUTH: Trying RADIUS
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] RADIUS: Authenticating user 'rihad'
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] RADIUS: rad_send_request for user 'rihad' failed: No valid RADIUS responses received
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] AUTH: RADIUS returned error
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] AUTH: ran out of backends
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] CHAP: Auth return status: failed
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] CHAP: Reply message: E=691 R=0 M=Login incorrect
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] CHAP: sending FAILURE #1 len: 31
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: authorization failed
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: parameter negotiation failed
Nov 11 15:39:53 R3 ppp: [L-1] LCP: state change Opened --> Stopping
```

From inspecting openradius.log I can see that among the attributes received there's no User-Password. But why? Here are respective mpd.conf:

R1 (client):

```
default:
    create bundle static B1
    set bundle enable ipv6cp
    set ipcp enable req-pri-dns
    set ipcp enable req-sec-dns
    set iface route default

    create link static L1 pppoe
    set link action bundle B1
    set auth disable internal
    set auth authname rihad
    set auth password whatever
    set pppoe iface em1
    set link max-redial 0

    open
```

R2 (L2TP repeater - normally not needed but is used in the lab):

```
default:
        create link template L1 pppoe
        set pppoe iface em1
        set link action forward L2
        set link enable incoming
        create link template L2 l2tp
        set l2tp peer 10.0.24.3
```

R3 (real PPPoE server):

```
default:
        set radius server radius.localnet myc00lpass 1812 1812
        set radius enable message-authentic
        set radius me em0
        set auth disable internal
        set auth enable radius-auth radius-acct
        set ippool add pool1 88.88.0.1 88.88.0.99

        create bundle template B
        set ipcp ranges 88.88.0.254/32 ippool pool1
        set ipcp dns 8.8.8.8
        set bundle enable ipv6cp

        create link template L l2tp
        set l2tp enable length
        set link action bundle B
        set link enable pap chap
        set l2tp self 10.0.24.3
        set link enable peer-as-calling
        set link enable report-mac
        set link enable incoming
```

R4 is a simple PC that we can eventually ping from R1.

It's not sending a password  I've read the whole documentation section here, but still have no clue about what's going on.


----------



## rihad (Nov 11, 2013)

Problem solved with help from here! https://sourceforge.net/p/mpd/discussion/44693/thread/fb218b55/


----------

